# Beliebigen Wechselspannung konstant Gleichrichten?



## Volona (12 Juli 2003)

Hallo!
Ich bin nicht sonderlich bewandert auf dem Gebiet Elektrotechnik, also bitte ich euch um Rücksicht!
Ich würde gerne eine beliebige Wechselspannung (10V-16V) in eine Gleichspannung (6V) umwandeln. 
Jetzt meine Fragen:
Geht das?
Fals ja wie mache ich das am besten? Bitte nennt mir auch gleich Bauelemente die ich dafür brauch.   

MfG Volona 

Danke!


----------



## nilpferd (13 Juli 2003)

Hallo Volona,
wenn Du nicht allzu viel Strom ziehen willst (< 1A) und Deine Last (die Schaltung, die Du versorgen willst) konstant ist, lässt sich das mit recht wenig Aufwand zusammenpopeln.
An Bauteilen brauchst Du:
- 1 Brückengleichrichter (z.B. B40C1500)
- 1 Siebelko 1000uF/25V
- 1 Abschwinger 100nF
- 1 Spannungsregler-IC 7805
- 1 Widerstand 470 Ohm
- 1 Trimmer 470 Ohm

Leider weiss ich nicht, wie man hier Bilder ins Forum stellen kann, sonst könntest Du hier jetzt einen Schaltungsvorschlag sehen.
Du kannst mir entweder Deine Email-Adresse geben, dann schick ich Dir eine Zeichnung, oder die Frage bei 
http://www.transistornet.de ins Forum stellen - dort kann man bequem Bilder hochladen.

Grüsse,
nilpferd


----------



## Zottel (13 Juli 2003)

Für 6V würde ich gleich einen 7806 einsetzen.


----------

